# Oops, did I do that?



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I decided to change the name of my weekly post before I got too far into it.
Idiot seemed a little harsh, considering some of the things I may post could have been a simple mistake. 

This weeks picture shows a homeowner project gone bad.
I got a call that a guys wife was getting shocked every time she touch the dryer in the basement. 
Knowing that on a 240v cord, the red & black wires are the hots( 240v between the two) and the white is the neutral and green is ground.
Look at the picture, the homeowner had the black wire hooked to the frame of the dryer. So there was 120 volts on the frame of the dryer.
Also, the outlet was wired wrong, the green wire was connected to 120 volts on the receptacle end. So there was 240 volts between the frame of the dryer and the neutral connections (white wires) on the dryer.
Needless to say the electronics on the dryer were fried!
A dangerous condition indeed!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Maybe he wired it that way on purpose


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

That's what happens when a person is color blind.;-)
Hey Ridge, instead of pointing out the issues you should just post them and let us have a crack at what we think is the problem.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock:


LostLouisianian said:


> Maybe he wired it that way on purpose


:shock:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> That's what happens when a person is color blind.;-)
> Hey Ridge, instead of pointing out the issues you should just post them and let us have a crack at what we think is the problem.


I like it.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Did the outlet wired wrong pass the electrical inspection? Or did the home owner change it after moving in?? Good catch on your part, lucky the house didn't burn down. Like the pics keep them coming.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh man, your photos are kind of funny and kind of scary at the same time. I am currently wiring a small addition on my house. I know just enough about electircal to burn it down. haha Here's to hoping it don't make you weekly posts....


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Packout said:


> Oh man, your photos are kind of funny and kind of scary at the same time. I am currently wiring a small addition on my house. I know just enough about electircal to burn it down. haha Here's to hoping it don't make you weekly posts....


That's EXACTLY why I got Ridge to come wire my basement.!!! :grin:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Being in electronics I have witnessed similar things happen when someone knows a little about DC and or automotive electronics and then messes with AC thinking that the black is ground.:shock:


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> That's what happens when a person is color blind.;-)
> Hey Ridge, instead of pointing out the issues you should just post them and let us have a crack at what we think is the problem.


I'd come home from doing electrical work, and I'd have to start troubleshooting Ridges pictures.... Instead of looking at pictures of dead ducks/big deer great.... lol


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

bowgy said:


> Being in electronics I have witnessed similar things happen when someone knows a little about DC and or automotive electronics and then messes with AC thinking that the black is ground.:shock:


You might be onto something.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Week #2

Anyone else see a problem with this picture?
Besides the color of the house!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Besides the light being on in the middle of the day with the photo cell just below it?


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

That is why a bldg permit is required with inspections from the bldg officials. It is their job to protect the public and make sure things are wired correctly and safely. Yeah... Yeah... Yeah... I know the arguments about some inspectors who never even get out of their vehicle when making an inspection, but at least you will have made the effort and should the house burn down, your insurance company will make good on the repairs because you followed the law and building code and have the permit and inspections on record. If you choose to ignore the law and not permit the project, you will not be covered by your home owners insurance should they choose to.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Is that an on off switch or dimmer right under the light?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> Is that an on off switch or dimmer right under the light?


I think it is the photocell for that light.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Critter said:


> I think it is the photocell for that light.


If it's a photo cell then it's either not hooked up or it ain't workin...LOL It takes a special kind of stupid to put a photo cell where the light will shine on it don't it. LOL


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

You guys are on the right track. The photo cell controls the lights on the front of the garage but it's hard to keep the lights on all night with a flood light two feet away shinning right into the photo cell. There's a chance that the garage lights could be cycling on and off all night as the photo cell in activated every few minutes. :shock:


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

ridgetop said:


> You guys are on the right track. The photo cell controls the lights on the front of the garage but it's hard to keep the lights on all night with a flood light two feet away shinning right into the photo cell. There's a chance that the garage lights could be cycling on and off all night as the photo cell in activated every few minutes. :shock:


The back light at my parents' house does exactly that. -O,- I wonder how often they get installed that way.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

My guess is that it was a union electrician that installed it in the first place;-);-);-);-)


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

On a side note, if anyone ever installs a photo cell and the light it's controlling cycles on and off during the day.
It's probably wired backwards.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's week #3
I did a service call where some outlets stopped working. I discovered there was an open neutral(white wire disconnected somewhere).
I used a tracer and got a strong signal behind an outside outlet. After taking the cover off the outside outlet, this is what I found.
And we wonder why some houses burn down!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

With the dryer issue someone was killed from something similar except I think they had the full 240 going to the frame and was killed while simultaneously touching a radiator or something. 
On the loose neutral I think that is ok because the drywall screws keep it well secured and I see that there is a box within a short distance, so no harm no foul. It really is not that complicated, but someone needs to be kicked in the Jimmy for that one!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Youtube made everyone an expert in everything....right? Hey I can do lots of things but when it comes to legggtricity I think it's best to bite the bullet and hire a pro. These posts are just too funny. It almost makes me wonder, did they really do this on purpose?


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

So this is my garbage disposal wiring from previous owner. Should I call a professional? I'm about to replace the disposal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

hondodawg said:


> View attachment 105602
> 
> 
> So this is my garbage disposal wiring from previous owner. Should I call a professional? I'm about to replace the disposal
> ...


You can buy a round 3" or 4" duplex receptacle cover plate and install an outlet. Then buy a 3' cord for the new disposal.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/4-in-Octagon-Cover-For-Single-Duplex-Device-731/100142391
http://www.homedepot.com/p/InSinkErator-Power-Cord-Accessory-Kit-for-InSinkErator-Garbage-Disposals-CRD-00/100041635


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

*Opps, did I do that?*

Went and got them. Will be tearing into it today. This whole thing has ended in a disaster. Wife says if your gonna replace disposal than go get a new sink and new faucet and might as well replace the faucets in the bathroom now. So the sink has a dent she goes with me to exchange it. We walk out with a different kitchen faucet and two new light fixtures that she thinks I can hang.

All this for a leaking garbage disposal

Have a great weekend I know I won't guys.

Appreciate the help ridgetop I might be begging for more electrical help

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

They used bailing wire to hold the old sink down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

hondodawg said:


> View attachment 105674
> 
> 
> They used bailing wire to hold the old sink down.
> ...


Haha, see stuff like that all the time in my job, as well as what ridge posts up. You know the old say, "Necessity is the mother of invention"...it plays out very well with many homeowners.:shock:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

What. No duck tape. How can you properly install anything without duck tape???


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Ha! Duct tape is reserved for holes in walls and doors (painted over of course), water and drain lines, and finally virtually any window repair...:mrgreen:


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I grew up working with my dad doing hvac and electrical. Recently I thought I'd be a nice guy and do a furnace change out for my brother in law in the house he just purchased. The home was built in the 80s and had the original furnace in it. It's been 20 years since I've worked for my dad, but even I know that this isn't the proper way to ground things...


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I could really use a electrician for 1-2 hours at my cabin next summer ..........:smile:
I don't know a dang thing about wiring. :shock:

I am sooo close to being totally done.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

2full said:


> I could really use a electrician for 1-2 hours at my cabin next summer ..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Talk to ridgetop. He's done work for me through his company. Great guy and great work


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

2full said:


> I could really use a electrician for 1-2 hours at my cabin next summer ..........:smile:
> I don't know a dang thing about wiring. :shock:
> 
> I am sooo close to being totally done.


My problem is when I go that far South it's for vacation and the last thing I want to do on vacation is go back to work :shock: 
But
It would be nice to earn a little gas money.
My in laws seem to rope me into doing little 1-2 hours jobs while I'm down there, which end up being all day.:sad:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Week #4:
You'll get a kick out of this one!!!
I only had one word when I walked into this house to do a few punch list items.
The word was.......... SERIOUSLY!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I did chuckle when I opened that first picture. I don't see the big deal ridge. You just have to drop those boxes a couple of inches. Should be easy enough with the cabinetry in the way, drywall finished and painted... Oh wait, better idea, can't you just click and drag them down?8)

What was that switch for? It looks to be stuck in the on position. Hope they didn't burn out their garbage disposal.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

ridgetop said:


> Week #4:
> You'll get a kick out of this one!!!
> I only had one word when I walked into this house to do a few punch list items.
> The word was.......... SERIOUSLY!


I didn't give you permission to show my work


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> Week #4:
> You'll get a kick out of this one!!!
> I only had one word when I walked into this house to do a few punch list items.
> The word was.......... SERIOUSLY!


Are they tight agents the ceiling or something? why in the world....


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Ok, I'll nominate myself for idiot of the week. Since my buddy ended up getting his elk out yesterday before I could even get off work by 11:00am, I had a free day today to do "honey dos". I attempted to put up a semi-temporary fence in my back yard to keep the dogs in. My wife talked me into putting the fence line 12" closer to the lawn area than we had originally planned. Leaving between 2'-3' of space between the lawn and the fence for future shrubs. 
Well, I went and drove a t post right through an irrigation line. 
I then ended up pulling 10 t post back out of the ground and moving the whole fence line back 6". I guess I should be lucky only one post hit a line before I secured the field fence to the post but I had a gut feeling I should turn on the sprinklers to make sure. Sure enough, up bubbled the water. I think I would have been less sore tomorrow if I had packed out an elk today than what I had to deal with today.
What a stupid mistake!


----------

